# Nikon SP Value and whatcush



## Stradawhovious (Apr 16, 2011)

A good friend of mine inherited a Nikon SP and related accessories.  He's not a camera guy, and what I know about film cameras couldn't fill a thimble.  

What he would like to do is get the money out of it.  The problem is I don't have any idea what these things are worth.  

Here are pics of the items.  It is the camera, which is in pristine condition.... just a little dusty, a 50mm f/1.4 lens which appears to be pretty standard with these bodies, a 105mm f/2.5 lens a case for the camera, and a case for the 105mm lens... as well as the original instruction manual.  everything seems to be in good working order, and the glass is clean and fungus free.

On the intratubes, these things are being listed for anywhere from give or take $1,000 to several thousand.  I'm just trying to find what a reasonable price for this thing, so we can start taking steps toward selling it.

Here are the pics.  Please give any advice you can on this one.  Also, until he is reasonably sure of a market value, he will not be entertaining offers.  I will update that as this changes, if this is one of those things that makes collectors drool.

Thanks!


----------



## compur (Apr 16, 2011)

Like most vintage items, cameras don't have fixed values. Value depends mostly on mechanical and optical condition.  Buyers of these cameras want to use them, not just put them on a shelf.  Since you and your friend are not knowledgeable about cameras you can only find out the condition by bringing it to someone who is knowledgeable and can evaluate that aspect.  You can't get that information on an internet forum as the camera has to be physically inspected by a knowledgeable person.

Otherwise, sell it at auction. Provide lots of clear photos and include the information that you are not knowledgeable about cameras and take the highest bid "as is."


----------



## Derrel (Apr 16, 2011)

Looking at the photos, it's obvious that the camera has been living inside that everready case for quite some time. The sharp edges on each corner are still all-original black,with no wear spots. The knurling and grooving on the knobs and dials does not show any green mold or corrosion from leather or tanning chemicals in the leather,etc. The white slow shutter speeds are clean and white,and the green speeds are also bright and green--not filled with gunk. It appears that there is absolutely no strap wear around the lugs (since it was used with an externally-strapped everready case!),and overall the camera looks very clean. In terms of "original finish", which is the way I rate used cameras, the camera body appears to be at 99%...this looks like a barely-used "closet camera"...the condition on this outfit looks to be in the very highest range of "user" cameras, meaning those which have actually been taken out and shot, and not boxed collectibles that have sat in a box and never even had a frame run through them. I would price this at the higher end of the price range,rather than the middle or lower end.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 17, 2011)

As Compur stated, your best bet is to ask a reputable Auction House (like Westlicht) to sell it for you. Beautiful camera! I own a mint S3.


----------



## diser (Apr 17, 2011)

You can check the completed auctions on eBay and note the realized values.
Also you can check the completed auction values at the Nikon SP Price Guide


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 17, 2011)

Wow, those numbes are still all over the board!  Thanks for the links folks.... i'm almost ready to put this stuf on the market..... he made me proxy on the sale of this stuff, so i guess its all up to me now. :shock:

I guess the only question I have left is whether or not it makes sense to spilt these items up, and sell them seperately.

My thoughts are this..... Sell the lot in the following groups on the eBays...

1. body with the 5cm lens/cap and the everready case,

2. 10.5 cm lens and the lens case, 

3. the rest of the accesories seperately.

Any flaws to this logic?


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 18, 2011)

Ok, update. I put it on Craigslist for now at 3k for the body and 5cm lens, and Ill see of I get any offers. I would really prefer to sell this locally, but if I can't, then I will to to eBay. An aution house sounds good on the surface, but it seems the fees would cut into the price quite a bit....... I've always heard horror stories about associated costs of auction houses. 

Id love to keep this thing myself, but alas it isn't mine, and I can't afford it. Besides, I'm an instant gratification kind of guy.....  film has too much waiting associated with it. 

At any rate, thanks for all the advice, I will keep you posted as to how it goes.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 18, 2011)

Just be careful with Craig's List, many scams going around. Take cash only and meet in a public place only for the exchange. Take a fake money checker with you (pen) just to be on the sure side.

Good luck!


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 18, 2011)

Mitica100 said:


> Just be careful with Craig's List, many scams going around. Take cash only and meet in a public place only for the exchange. Take a fake money checker with you (pen) just to be on the sure side.
> 
> Good luck!


 
Thanks for the heads up, because it is very sound advice.......  but I'm waaaaaaaay ahead of you on that one.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 18, 2011)

Stradawhovious said:


> Mitica100 said:
> 
> 
> > Just be careful with Craig's List, many scams going around. Take cash only and meet in a public place only for the exchange. Take a fake money checker with you (pen) just to be on the sure side.
> ...



OK then, have fun.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Apr 18, 2011)

Mitica100 said:


> Stradawhovious said:
> 
> 
> > Mitica100 said:
> ...



I'm probably the least trusting, most paranoid person on the planet.  I agree that those are less than desirable traits for the most part, but the have saved my kiester on more than one occasion.


----------



## davealta (Apr 19, 2011)

You've got between $1500 and $2000 of value in that set, depending on the detailed condition, but it looks pretty good. This is one of Nikons most desirable rangefinders and the accessories such as the manual and cases are also in great demand.


----------

